# divorce in process



## Hina (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,after being married for 0ne year,husband a divorcee,i am calling it quits after there has been no love or affection shown by husband for few months,nevertheless i have fallen out of love with him,and see no future together.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry you are going thru this. Is there a question in there someplace?


----------



## mikey (Jul 7, 2009)

what happened in your marriage? how long were you guys together for? This forum is pretty good in finding some answers that you can't find anywhere else, so you may feel safe to open up.




Hina said:


> Hi,after being married for 0ne year,husband a divorcee,i am calling it quits after there has been no love or affection shown by husband for few months,nevertheless i have fallen out of love with him,and see no future together.


----------

